
Software Design Philosophy - cocoflunchy
https://ramcloud.stanford.edu/wiki/display/ramcloud/Software+Design+Philosophy
======
apphrase
I cannot believe how subjective it can get to discuss about such issues. You
can discuss about the DO's and DONT's of programming with a fellow programmer
for hours, and then he goes on his life and keeps writing infinite number of
abstractions with little to no real benefit. Especially a common disease in
Java world.

Writing clean and minimal code is hard, really hard... Great article

